# Model S / X Referral Program



## MelindaV

For current Model S and Model X owners, the referral program has been started up again.

For those unfamiliar, current owners have a referral code to share with potential buyers for $1,000 off a new S/X. In turn, each code that is 'cashed out', the current owner can earn a variety of things like invites to events (like the Gigafactory Grand Opening) to a new vehicle. 
So if you are considering ordering a Model S/X, find your favorite owners' referral code to save yourself $1k and help out a current owner


----------



## AEDennis

MelindaV said:


> For current Model S and Model X owners, the referral program has been started up again.
> 
> For those unfamiliar, current owners have a referral code to share with potential buyers for $1,000 off a new S/X. In turn, each code that is 'cashed out', the current owner can earn a variety of things like invites to events (like the Gigafactory Grand Opening) to a new vehicle.
> So if you are considering ordering a Model S/X, find your favorite owners' referral code to save yourself $1k and help out a current owner


Plus... Current ownership of an S, X, or Roadster gives you a "priority" reservation for the 3. If my advice helps you move to an S or X and want a code, PM me, or just read my blog, I provide a link to it on the sidebar...  Don't really want to blast my code "all over the place"


----------



## 101uk

I have created a very basic web site for Tesla owners to publish their referral links on. At the moment each link is displayed for one week but this could change depending on how many people contribute. There is no catch I just thought it would be a great way for our links to get some exposure. If you know any Youtubers or active Twitter user who post about Tesla and have a good following please pass the address of the site around.

www.teslareferral.co.uk


----------



## TrevP

Just spoke to a tipster on autopilot 2.0.

The new updated hardware will be present on cars once the P100D starts deliveries next month. Tesla software 8.0 should arrive at the same time.

New hardware is confirmed to be more radar sensors in the corners of the car. He mentioned they would be in the A pillars but metal would interfere with that so we're more apt to think it will be behind the fascia. The new radars would not be visible on the cars.

No mention of additional cameras in the update but we believe Tesla will indeed add at least one more forward facing camera.


----------



## Guest

I think it would be fair to mention that almost all of this was revealed in our Electrek report from 3 weeks: _Tesla Autopilot 2.0: next gen Autopilot powered by more radar, new triple camera, some equipment already in production.
_
I would link, but apparently, I'm not allowed to...


----------



## TrevP

@Fred Lambert I'm surprised you can't embed a link in a post here, we allow that.

I'm aware of your report on Electrek but I got a tip from a source that said it was coming for sure on the P100D when they go out to deliveries. Seems to jive with what you're hearing too I guess.


----------



## RadDoc

Very interesting, and hopefully true! Love your shows by the way Trevor. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Don

It looks like tesla will be shifting primarily to radar to help the car "see" better
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tesla-autopilot-musk-20160910-snap-story.html


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

I just read the Elon Blog on V8.0 Here is a link to it:
and...if you go to Blog on the Updates page, you can see the original. The LA Times also reproduced the blog.
Upgrading Autopilot: Seeing the World in Radar


----------



## 101uk

So it would seem that as the previous referral program ends a new one starts up straight away. You now have until 15th January 2017 to use a referral code to get a discount. There are more tiers in the reward system too this time. Submit your code here to get some exposure for your link www.teslareferralprogram.co.uk


----------



## AEDennis

101uk said:


> So it would seem that as the previous referral program ends a new one starts up straight away. You now have until 15th January 2017 to use a referral code to get a discount. There are more tiers in the reward system too this time. Submit your code here to get some exposure for your link www.teslareferralprogram.co.uk


@101uk How many referrals have you received from the referral site that you run?

Seriously, extending the goalpost from 5 to 10 for the party invites has made it that much harder to re-qualify for the party invites.

I had 2 unconfirmed in the one that just ended on October 15, 2016 and if any one of those drop off, like they did in the program prior (where I thought I had 5 and it dropped to 4) then you're pretty much out of it.


----------



## 101uk

When the program ended I had 6 referrals displaying on my account. So I have a buffer of one cancellation to get the wheels.


----------



## AEDennis

101uk said:


> When the program ended I had 6 referrals displaying on my account. So I have a buffer of one cancellation to get the wheels.


Sounds great. Congratulations.


----------



## AEDennis

So. The referral program for the Gigafactory Tour was the one that I was really motivated to work for, so as a a result, I also received a few other items...

Well, it took "Tesla Time" but I finally got a few things in the mail and summarized it in my blog. So, here's a few things about those Tesla referral links...

What can these be:

IMG_20161206_210525 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20161214_095237 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Russo

AEDennis said:


> So. The referral program for the Gigafactory Tour was the one that I was really motivated to work for, so as a a result, I also received a few other items...
> 
> Well, it took "Tesla Time" but I finally got a few things in the mail and summarized it in my blog. So, here's a few things about those Tesla referral links...


So... @AEDennis , still only a reservation holder & already so excited about T≡SLA without owning one, so spending my time talking to family, friends and everybody who wants to hear it (ok... maybe also to some who don't...) about how great EV & T≡SLA specifically are _*awesome *_ cars!
So kinda wonder how much more of an advocate I will be when I have Midnight S≡R≡NITY in my driveway with or without referral code!  Totally ready to be part of the rEVolution thanks to great folks like you so a big THANK YOU for how well you spread the word!! :rainbow::citysunrise:


----------



## Curt Renz

Fred Lambert said:


> I think it would be fair to mention that almost all of this was revealed in our Electrek report from 3 weeks: _Tesla Autopilot 2.0: next gen Autopilot powered by more radar, new triple camera, some equipment already in production.
> _
> I would link, but apparently, I'm not allowed to...


Fred, that inability is apparently only for a short while after you join the message board. You should be able to now.

Congratulations again for your fine performance as an interviewee at CNBC on Friday: https://www.cnbc.com/video/2017/12/08/growing-number-of-companies-ordering-teslas-electric-semi.html


----------

